# Really pro picts



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

wow those are some good shots! Beautiful!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful photos of your flying poodles. They are all superb, but the ones of your black are especially noteworthy, with the golden lighting really bringing out his eyes.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful photos; beautiful subjects ! Thanks !


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow. Those are absolutely amazing!!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Zmyjka *: It just doesn't get any better than that!! Your poodles and your friend's photography are an_ unbeatable _combination. Such a joy to see these! I don't think your dogs could be any happier--and they spread their glee each photo. Thanks!!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

>


I really love all of them, but these two are absolutely melt worthy.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice depth of field...what lens were you using? Great dogs too


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Wow- those are some terrific shots of some terrific looking dogs. I love your kerry blue, too. I have always liked those dogs, probably because they look a lot like poodles! LOL


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Ms Stella said:


> Nice depth of field...what lens were you using? Great dogs too


I'm not sure, my friend use Nikon a I am a Canon user, so I don't know details


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

outwest said:


> Wow- those are some terrific shots of some terrific looking dogs. I love your kerry blue, too. I have always liked those dogs, probably because they look a lot like poodles! LOL


She is a pure poodle, it's just kerry blue clip


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just 'WOW' The photos just keep getting better and better if that's possible! Have any of you or your friends pics been published? They certainly are worthy of it!


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Just 'WOW' The photos just keep getting better and better if that's possible! Have any of you or your friends pics been published? They certainly are worthy of it!


I am afraid, that most of them are only "web quality" - it's much more difficult to take photos in "print quality".


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

Zmyjka said:


> I am afraid, that most of them are only "web quality" - it's much more difficult to take photos in "print quality".


We are the perfect audience then! Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Amazing photos! I love the flying poodles! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures! I especially love the one where all four dogs are sitting upon a pedestal.


----------



## railNtrail (Sep 3, 2012)

Those are some really great shots! I love the hover spoo in the 6th one down from the top!


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

railNtrail said:


> Those are some really great shots! I love the hover spoo in the 6th one down from the top!


He is medium  Something about 16″


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

great pix! i wish I had some really good pix of my guys!


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

I just adore seeing your poodles! they are so gorgeous and your friend does fantastic photography - but yours is good, too! Your dogs make me so happy!


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Amazing photos,thank you!!!


----------

